# Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)



## amselmeister (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Ich bin neu hier und habe mal ein paar fragen.
Habe den Teich mit übernommen als ich das Haus anfang des Jahres gekauft habe.
Der Teich ist ca. 2,5m X 1,5m und 80 Tief
Fische sind auch drin. Was für welche kann ich nicht genau sagen. 25 Stück konnte ich mal zählen. Kleine . Goldfische und so.

Also ich wollte damit nun auch gar nicht so viel Arbeit haben und kaum Geld reinstecken.
Habe ihn letztens etwas sauber gemacht. So mit dem Käscher den Grund sauber gemacht. 

Nun habe ich mir im angebot das Ubbink Pure Fitre 4000 Set gekauft. Filter und Pumpe und AVC Lampe.
Habe dann vorgehabt da am besten noch so einen Universal 1" Filter einzubauen
So einen hier. Hatte Aldi ja nun

http://src.discounto.de/pics/Angebo...ABEST-Wasserpartikelfilter-FGPZ-12-A1_xxl.jpg

Habe das Teil dann heute aufgebaut und habe den auch davor gebaut.
Läuft soweit auch nur habe ich das Problem das natürlich erstens das gar nicht so geht wie ich dachte denn der meißte dreck sitzt ja nun alles in dem Schwammartigen Filter unten in der Pumpe im Wasser. Und weil der Filter so feinmaschig ist, saß der gleich nach 1 STD zu.

Ist das Teil da überhaupt empfehlenswert und wenn ja kann ich da einfach was gröberes reinmachen?


Kennt einer diese Ubbink Teichfilterpumpe? Wie ist das überhaupt das was da drin ist diese 3 sachen. Wie funktioniert das ? Wozu ist das genau?
Die gluggert ab und zu so (also das austretende wasser) ist das normal?


----------



## koifischfan (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*



> Also ich wollte damit nun auch gar nicht so viel Arbeit haben und kaum Geld reinstecken.


Dann brauchst du ein anderes Hobby, sollte dann eins ohne Lebewesen sein. Sorry.

Diese Filter sind mehr zum Filtern von Trinkwasser, z.B. nach der Wasseruhr oder auch direkt vor dem Hauswasserwerk. Dort, um die Pumpe zu schützen. Zu mehr aber auch nicht.

Im Trinkwasser sind nur wenige Fremdstoffe, die noch raus müssen. Zirka halbjährlich sollten die Kartuschen gewechselt/gereinigt werden.


----------



## amselmeister (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Ja das die dafür sind weiß ich. Ist ja nur die frage ob ich das ruig so lassen kann.
Weil spezielle Filter gibt es ja so nicht. Ausser evtl. die sind teurer als der ganze komplett Filter (das set)

Ja bitte auch nicht kommentare,, dann musst du dir ein anderes Hobby suchen,,
Jedem das seine finde ich.

Hatte da auch oben im Text etwas blöd beschrieben. Also mit dem feinmaschig meinte ich den Aldi zusatz Filter.
Das mit dem Feißten Schmutz da meinte ich den Filter der Pumpe die unter wasser ist.


----------



## koifischfan (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*



> Ja das die dafür sind weiß ich. Ist ja nur die frage ob ich das ruig so lassen kann.


Das entscheidest du, wenn dich das nicht stört:


> Und weil der Filter so feinmaschig ist, saß der gleich nach 1 STD zu.



Mit der Suche findest und dem Begriff Siebfilter, Vliesfilter, Trommelfilter oder Vorfilter genügend Ideen.



> Ja bitte auch nicht kommentare,, dann musst du dir ein anderes Hobby suchen,,
> Jedem das seine finde ich.


Recht hast du, aber nicht wenn Lebewesen dahinter stecken. Denn ohne Geld und Mühe werden sie kein glückliches Leben führen können.


----------



## scholzi (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Hallo ihr Zwei und Amselmeister :willkommen im Forum!
So ein Pumpenvorfilter für Hauswasserwerke ist leider für deine Zwecke total ungeeignet!
Er soll lediglich sauberes Wasser von zu großen Verunreinigungen befreien, so das ein Hauswasserwerk/Gartenpumpe nicht kaputt geht!
Zu deinem Teichfilter:
Nach meinen Berechnungen solltest du ca. 2000 Liter im Teich haben und der Ubbink ist gerade mal für 4000 Liter  ohne Fischbesatz ausgelegt!Mit,... max. 2000 L!
Wenn du einen günstigen Filter für deinen Teich suchst, schnappe dir ne 200 Liter Regentonne und bastel dir was Eigenes!
(Ist zwar genau so Teuer wie wie der Ubbink, dafür 20x Größer und 20x effektiver!

Hast du mal ein Bild vom Teich und den Fischen?


----------



## amselmeister (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Ja danke für die Willkommens Geste. Stelle mich in Entsprehenden Thread nochmal vor die Tage.


Wie mit und ohne Fischbessatz? Das verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe doch nicht mal 4000L und die ist doch für 4000L.

Naja also ich habe das Teil ja nun gekauft und nun muss es auch genutzt werden. Also was anderes  kommt nun nicht ins Haus. Also können wir uns darauf beschränken uns über die vorhandene TEchnik usw zu unterhalten.

Wegen dem Klarwasserfilter: Ja das der dafür nicht ist weiß ich , aber ist ja die frage ist der eher kontraproduktiv oder kann ich den mit anderem innenfiltermaterial ruhig dazwischen lassen oder ist der eher schlecht fürs system?

@koifischfan: Der Vorbeitzer hat gar nix am Teich gemacht und die Lebewesen leben auch alle noch, also so wild kanns alles nicht sein.

Die maße waren nur geschätzt , muss nochmal messen. Bild folgt morgen


----------



## Olli.P (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Hallo Amselmeister

und 

:willkommen bei den Teich - :crazy



> Der Vorbeitzer hat gar nix am Teich gemacht und die Lebewesen leben auch alle noch, also so wild kanns alles nicht sein.



Woher weißt du das? Bist du ein Verwandter von Doctor Doolittle, der sich mit den Tieren unterhalten kann? 



> Naja also ich habe das Teil ja nun gekauft und nun muss es auch genutzt werden. Also was anderes kommt nun nicht ins Haus. Also können wir uns darauf beschränken uns über die vorhandene TEchnik usw zu unterhalten



Was soll man sich da noch drüber unterhalten? Das es nix für deinen Teich ist, wurde gesagt............... 



> Wegen dem Klarwasserfilter: Ja das der dafür nicht ist weiß ich ,



Warum hast du ihn dann eingebaut............. 



> aber ist ja die frage ist der eher kontraproduktiv oder kann ich den mit anderem innenfiltermaterial ruhig dazwischen lassen oder ist der eher schlecht fürs system?



Das musst du für dich entscheiden, wenn du gerne Filter reinigst, lass ihn dran, ansonsten entferne ihn..........


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

ich weiß das weil er das bei der Hausbesichtigung mal sagte.

Wieso ist der Ubbink Filter für meinen TEich nix. Das verstehe ich überhaupt nicht. Wofür ist der denn dann???

Und wegen dem Wasserpartikelfilter. Ja der ist nicht Original für so eine Pumpe das meinte ich damit. Und so speziell gibt es da ja nix für. Also dachte ich mache ich da mal was selbst (mehr oder weniger) aber das ist anscheint ja auch nicht richtig.
Meinte es ja nur gut das der Hauptfilter nicht so viel dreck abbekommt. Aber wenn ihr nun sagt, nein das schadet dem System nur dann lasse ich den weg.

Wie gesagt ich wollte den ja umbauen. Evtl kann man ja was anderes reinmachen. Bin über vorschläge dankbar.

wie gesagt, es soll ja kein Hightech werden wie bei den meißten .Ich mache das ja nur nebenbei.Nur halt das es läuft und mehr nicht


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Hallo Amselmeister,
verschenke alle Goldfische, wenn du einen gut funktionierenden Teich haben willst. 
Der Filter ist nicht schlecht nur zu klein für deinen Teich. Er muss ständig gereinigt werden und funktioniert nicht ordentlich.

Schau dich mal im Bereich Eigenbau Filter um. Da findet sich sicher was passendes.
Das muss nicht teuer sein, filtert gut und die Reinigung ist einfacher.
Falls du was passendes für dich gefunden hast, gibt es sicher Hilfe beim Bau.


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

verstehe aber leider noch immer nicht warum der zu klein sein sollte, ich habe ja nicht mal 4000L

Wie genau macht man diesen Filter denn überhaupt sauber? Eine Anleitung diesbezüglich war da nicht bei.

Und wieso Funktioniert der Teich nicht wenn die Fische da sind.

Schade, ich dachte ich hätte mal ein Forum gefunden wo man über seine sachen Quatschen kann ohne immer alles neu zu kaufen. Aber das ist in jedem Forum fast so egal ob hobby , Technik oder sonst was. Echt komisch

Naja auf die frage mit dem Zusatzfilter habe ich immer noch keine Reaktion erhalten .Also kann man sowas machen???


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Auf der Verpackung steht bis zu 4000Liter.
Kacken dir die ganzen Goldfische das Wasser voll, ist der nicht ausreichend. 

Dir bringt Schönrederei recht wenig.  Möglicherweise findest du ja noch jemand, der deinen Fehlkauf schön redet.

Probier es einfach aus und lass dich von dem Ergebnis überraschen.
Den Fischen tut das ausprobieren aber sicher nicht gut.


----------



## amselmeister (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Ja Spielt das damit rein das da Fische drin sind. Ich kenn mich da ja auch nicht aus.

Aber warum sollte das den Fischen Schaden wenn eine Pumpe da ist. Das ist doch eher gut.
Und warum das ein Fehlkauf ist weiß ich immer noch nicht. Ist sind ja weniger als 4000L
Das kann ja keiner wissen dass das nicht zählt wenn Fische in einem Teich sind.
Ist für mich auch nicht nachvollziehbar.

Foto hatte ich ja angehängt


----------



## Joerg (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Der Filter ist hauptsächlich dazu da den Urin und Kot der Fische in harlosere Pflanzennährstoffe umzuwandeln.
Ist die Fläche für die notwendigen Bakterien zu klein, schwimmen die in den Ausscheidungen. 

Bei Filtern wird die maximale Teichgröße ohne Fische angegeben. Die Hälfte dann mit wenigen Fischen und 25% bei starkem Besatz. 

Dazu kommen dann die Schwebeteilchen. Diese setzen den Filter ganz schnell zu und das reinigen zerstört ein Teil von den Bakterien.
Dein Feinfilter für die enorme Menge an Partikeln nicht geeignet.

Wenn du alle Fische verschenkst, kann der Filter gut funktionieren und du hast deutlich weniger Arbeit.


----------



## Doc (2. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Mich würde mal interessieren, wie lange der Ubbink Filter jetzt schon läuft?
Kannst Du mal ein Foto vom inneren des Filters hochladen? 
Ist in der Pumpe auch ein Filterschwamm?
Filtermedien = Schwamm und "Kiesel"?
Reinigung = Schwamm ausdrücken in Teichwasser (aber nicht im Teich) und gucken, dass der Filter sich nicht zusetzt von unten (Ablagerungen) ... die Filter"steinchen" kannste vorsichtig mit Wasser abspülen ... aber nicht übertreiben, da dort viele Bakterien angesiedelt sind.


Ich rede jetzt nichts schön, aber ein wenig mehr Erklärungen würden ihm sicherlich helfen  Er hat ja keine Koi in seinem Teich ... 

Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus - Koi Newby ... Goldfische ewig 

Wir hatten 20 Jahre lang eine Pumpe http://img.dooyoo.de/DE_DE/orig/1/2/0/3/1/1203119.jpg im Einsatz, der Filterschwann wurde vll. 1-2 mal im Monat gereinigt ... teilweise mit Bodensicht bei 15.000 Litern ... warum das geklappt hat? Keine Ahnung ... aber diese Pumpe lag auch nur im Teich rum ... lässt man einen Filter, der neben dem Teich steht, verdrecken, läuft man Gefahr, dass dieser überläuft - den Rest kann man sich ausmalen.
Kleiner Filter = mehr Dreck, erhöhte Gefahr schlechter Wasserqualität, weniger Sicht ...

Das Problem allerdings ist folgendes: 
Der Teich verschlammt schneller, als wie wenn man einen geeigneten, ausreichend groß dimensionierten Filter betreibt, der auch den ganzen "Modder" aus dem Teich befördert - es lagert sich eben viel weniger Dreck im Teich ab.

P.S.: Wenn der Filter neu ist, darfste am Anfang häufig reinigen ... das sollte sich mit der Zeit bessern ... sitzt die Pumpe direkt im Modder? Kann man den "Schwamm" aus der Pumpe entfernen?

Man muss nicht immer hunderte / tausende von Euros ausgeben, wenn man ein gutes Ergebnis erzielen möchte ... kann man aber ...


----------



## scholzi (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Servus
@Doc
bitte denk ans Copyright!
sicherlich ist es bei großen Teichen mit viel Bepflanzung bei moderatem Fischbesatz möglich, 
auch ohne Filter ein optimales Ergebnis zu erreichen!
@Amselmeister
Den Filter will keiner schlecht reden, 
die Erfahrung hat aber gezeigt das solche Filter nicht das können was sie versprechen!
Wenn du dir wiedermal einen Filter kaufen wirst, wird er mit Sicherheit größer sein,
weil du bis dahin selbst Erfahrungen gesammelt hast!

Ständiges Filterreinigen und trotzdem bescheidenes Wasser werden dich dabei unterstützen...

PS: schöner Teich, nur die Folie an der Wasserlinie sollte noch versteckt werden, da sie sonst von der Sonne beschädigt wird!
       Auch mehr Pflanzen könnte er noch vertragen!


----------



## sprinter616 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Hallo Amselmeister!!!

Erstmal Herzlich willkommen!!!

Du machst Dir grad ein völlig falsches Bild von diesem Forum!!!
Ich habe hier immer freundlich alles erfahren was ich brauche und mußte halt auch hier und da Kritik wegstecken was mich aber zu meinem jetzigen sauberen Teich mit 25000 Litern gebracht hat!!!

Jetzt zu Deinem Filter(Kritik )
Wenn die Hersteller einen Fertigfilter mit 4000 Litern veranschlagen ist damit gemeint das dieser für einen Teich mit optimalen Verhältnissen und ohne Fischbesatz geeignet ist!!!

Wenn Fische vorhanden sind halbiert oder drittelt sich diese Angabe sogar!!!
Das heist dann das bei Fischbesatz dieser Filter für Teiche von ca 1300 bis 2000 Litern reicht!!!

Mein Rat: Weg damit und nen Eigenbau ran!!!
Wenn du Wert drauf legst stelle ich gerne mal Bilder hier ein von meiner Technik!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## amselmeister (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Das mit der sichtbaren Teichfolie ist nun schon seit 25 Jahren so. Ich glaube die ist dann schon beschädigt. Die ist recht hart da oben.
Ist ja nun bestimmt zu spät. Der Teich ist ja schon seit 25 Jahren da.

Aber wie soll ich das überhaupt machen den Rand zu verdecken.?

Der Ubbink läuft nun 3 Tage.
Da ist ja eine Sperate Pumpe drin ist die liegt extra nicht ganz unten also im ,,modder,, weil das würde die ja gar nicht packen dann wäre die ja nach 1 STD schon komplett voll.
Der Teich ist am Rand auf einer länge von bestimmt 0,5 Metern nur 25cm Tief , da habe ich die ansaugpumpe reingemacht.

Und die hat ja einen Schwamm den man rausnehmen kann .Der hat ja eigendlich den Meißten dreck. Das Teil mache ich momentan jeden Tag sauber . Geht ja schnell.

Im Filtergehäuse selbst sind ja diese Kunstoffteile. Dadrüber die Steine und dadrüber eine Filtermatte.

Ja mit den Pflanzen bin ich mir auch nicht sicher was soll und was darf. Eine große ist ja mitten drin. Ich wollte ja ja noch so eine Seerose auf jedenfall haben

bilder- klar her damit


----------



## Doc (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Bilder wären wirklich prima ... Du könntest auch mal versuchen die Pumpe ohne dieses Gewebe in der Pumpe zu betreiben, wenn das denn geht? ... Kenne die Pumpe nicht --- nicht, dass da was kaputt geht.
Der Filter muss sich auch erst noch einlaufen ... Filter-Bakterien benutzt?

Bilder ...


----------



## Joerg (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Markus, der Ubbink Filter ist ein Durchflussfilter, der am Teichrand steht.

Amselmeister, diese kurzen Reinigungsintervalle sind genau das, was wir ausdrücken wollten.
Die Pumpe sollte in der tiefsten Stelle im Teich liegen, damit der Dreck auch rauskommt.

Damit kommt der kleine Filter einfach nicht klar. Langfristig macht es auch wenig Spass ihn dauernd zu reinigen. 
Dabei gehen jedesmal auch viele nützliche Bakterien verloren, die eigentlich zum Abbau der Ausscheidungen benötigt würden.


----------



## sprinter616 (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Hi Amselmeister!!

Hier mal eben paar Bilder von meiner Filteranlage für ca 25000 Liter und einem recht geringen Besatz von 12 Koi und einem Fremdfisch unbekannter Herkunft!!!

Gruß Tom


----------



## amselmeister (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

ach du sch.... das sieht ja heftig aus da.
Respekt. viel Arbeit.

 @Doc meinst du nun diesen Zusatz Filter von Aldi oder den Ubbink? Ich meine bei dem Teichrandfilter wäre es ja blödsinn das rauszunehmen oder? 
Verstehe die frage auch nicht ganz denn ja ich habe den einsatz nun erst mal raus genommen aber nun ist da halt nix drin. Läuft so durch. 
Bilder? Habe ich doch gepostet, oder von was wolltest du ein Bild?

@Joarg.Ja Muss die an der Tiefsten stelle stehen? Das kann ich ja nicht machen denn dann wäre das Teil ja gleich kaputt. 
Ich meine den kleinen schwann zu reinigen alle 1-2 Tage habe ich nun nicht so das Problem mit


----------



## Doc (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Die Frage bezieht sich auf: Ist Filtermaterial in der Pumpe die im Teich liegt?
Nicht im Filter außerhalb - den Inhalt natürlich nicht rausnehmen


----------



## amselmeister (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

jaja das hatte ich auch alles ausführlich beschrieben. Da im teich ist so ein 4 eckiger schwamm sozusagen.


----------



## Doc (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Haste keine Möglichkeit, mal ein Fotochen zu machen?  Klingt alles spannend 

Läuft`s denn ohne diesen kleinen Schwamm besser?


----------



## amselmeister (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Hä. 

Ich habe doch nur den Sieb aus dem Aldi Filter genommen weil der ja sonst gar nicht läuft weil gleich verstopft . Da fragte ich euch ja auch schon mehrfach ob ich da was anderes rein machen sollte was da gut wäre oder ob  das gar nicht geht. 

Und fotos. wovon willst du den fotos. Teich und Pumpe habe ich doch hochgeladen und die Pumpe kannst dir doch bei Google ansehen


----------



## Olli.P (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Hi,

zum letzten Mal:

*Das ist ein Partikelfilter und kein Schmutzfilter!! Der hat in der Leitung zum Filter nix zu suchen, also entferne IHN!!*


----------



## amselmeister (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Also stattdessen gar nix nehmen oder soll ich da was anderes rein machen.

zB sowas hier

http://www.teichmann-shop.de/Filter...matten.html?XTCsid=i9maf5tp0hleagr1i57vmoedp7



Ich lese auch immer was von Bakterien in dem Filterkasten, Man ist das alles komplex. Wie ist das denn dann mit dem Reinigen von dem Filterkasten .Das kann ich aber schon machen oder?
Achja und ich lasse den Filter ja nur 10 STD laufen am Tag. Das ist ja kein Problem oder?


----------



## sprinter616 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Hallo nochmal!!!

Rede ich gegen ne wand?
Du bist komplett unterfiltert bei deinem Fischbesatz!!!

Und den Aldi filter inklusive inhalt abschrauben und weg packen!!!

Zudem wenn du den Teichrandfilter behalten willst verkaufe oder verschenke die Fische da sie in Schadstoffen verrecken werden!!!!

Machs einfach

Gruß Tom


----------



## Patrick K (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Lass das Sieb raus und mache eine handvoll Eisen- Nägel rein, das bindet langfristig dein Phosphat,dann hast du das Teil wenigstens nicht ganz umsonst gekauft.Denn Filter immer 24/7 laufen lassen
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Hi Olli


> as ist ein Partikelfilter und kein Schmutzfilter!!


Das stimmt so nicht ganz,
 es ist schon ein Schmutzfilter,schliesslich sind Partikel auch Schmutz,
nur ist der hierfür nicht geeignet


----------



## amselmeister (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Also ich will euch ja nix unterstellen aber ich finde so leute in Foren die sind immer zu Extrem.
Also ich finde hier keine hilfe die auf angemessenem Niveau ist. 
Denn ich kann nur immer wieder betonen. Der vorbesitzer hat nix gemacht. Der hat so ein paar zusatzmittel reingekippt und eine Spingbrunnenpumpe gehabt und fertig.Und klar der Teich ist Grün aber Fische leben auch drin.
Da ich mein Engagement schon eine steigerung finde ich

Ich kann ja ein paar fische rausnehmen das ist kein Thema. 
Genauso redet hier keiner davon warum ich nicht ein Teichfiltermaterial in den aldi filter packen kann. Den Grund verstehe ich einfach nicht.

Genauso haben mir andere Teichbestitzer gesagt die Pumpe muss nicht immer laufen.
Was ist daran denn nicht gut wenn die nicht läuft. Die Stromkosten wollte ich eigendlich in Grenzen halten


----------



## sprinter616 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Du hältst dich hier unter realisten und tierfreunden auf !!!

So nun zu deinem albernen zusatzfilter!!!

Da kannst rein packen was du willst und es wird sich auf grund der größe des gehäuses sofort zusetzen!!!

Du kannst dich in 20 anderen Foren registrieren und wirst das gleiche hören!!!

Binde den komischen filter an den gartenschlauch oder hauswasserwerk!!!

Zudem !!! Warum bauen hier alle wahnsinnige Filter wenn es auch ohne geht oder mit ner Plastikiste mit geringster besiedlungsfläche???????????

Nichts für ungut



Gruß Tom


----------



## amselmeister (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Weil ihr alle ein super Teich haben wollt und ihr einen Viel viel größeren Teich habt als ich.
soll ja nicht bös gemeint sein. Nur ist es für mich ja auch blöd wenn ich Geld zum Fenster raus werfe darum will ich versuchen aus dem vorhandenen das bestmöglichste zu machen


----------



## sprinter616 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Das Geld hast bereits zum Fenster raus geschmissen


----------



## Patrick K (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*



> Was ist daran denn nicht gut wenn die nicht läuft.


Weil dein Filter nicht nur Schmutz filtern soll, sondern auch Umwandeln soll, dazu braucht er Bakterien und die brauchen Sauerstoff und das ist nun mal in dem Wasser, das deine Pumpe in den Filter pumpt.
Nichts für ungut, aber du solltest dir wirklich mal die mühe machen und dir hier im Forum Grundwissen anlesen,damit du überhaupt verstehst was in deinem Teich und deinem Filter passiert.
Lass dir das von einem gesagt sein, der auch nicht so viel wusste und erst durch das Lesen hier die Sache langsam verstand.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## sprinter616 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Nagel auf Kopf getroffen Patrick


----------



## amselmeister (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Wo kann ich mir das denn mal durchlesen?
Schmutz umwandeln? Wozu und wie geht das?


----------



## Patrick K (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Hallo Tom

Zudem !!! Warum bauen hier alle wahnsinnige Filter wenn es auch ohne geht oder mit ner Plastikiste mit geringster besiedlungsfläche???????????

na das frage ich jetzt aber auch 

versuch es mal da ,das wäre schon mal ein anfang
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/24378
Gruss Patrick


----------



## sprinter616 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

So!!!

Dieses Forum ist gedrückt voll mit Fachwissen!!!

Zur Erläuterung!!!!

Im Filter siedeln sich wasserreinigende und entgiftende Bakterien an die auf Wasserdurchfluss und somit auf Sauerstoff angewiesen sind!!!

Stellst Du den Filter ab sterben diese nach kurzer Zeit ab und du mußt die ganze Sache wieder neu einfahren!!!

Das wirst du auf jeden Fall bereuen!!!!

Wenn ich hier was fehlerhaftes geschrieben habe korrigiert mich bitte!!!


Gruß Tom


----------



## sprinter616 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Ja Patrick!!!!

Frage mich grad warum ich mit Trommelfilter und einer 1400 Liter Biostufe arbeite und zudem zwei Bodenabläufe und nen Oberflächenskimmer per Schwerkraft verbaut habe????


Gruß Tom


----------



## Moonlight (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Weil Du zu viel Geld hast ...


----------



## Patrick K (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Hallo Tom 
wir machen uns warscheinlich viel zu viel Gedanken, minimaler Filter einbauen und wie in einem anderen Fred gelesen den Koiteich nur 80cm tief machen, das man die Fische auch im Schmutzwasser noch sehen kann
Wenn ich das vorher gewust hätte ,hätt ich mir viel Geld sparen können,

und Amselmeister lese das mit der Wasserchemie und die anderen Sachen die dort verlinkt sind dann verstehst du auch was wir von dir wollen


----------



## koifischfan (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*



> Und klar der Teich ist Grün aber Fische leben auch drin.


Bedenke, es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen leben und überleben.


----------



## amselmeister (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Ja und worin besteht der. Kann ich mit den Fischen reden. Das kann man als laie nicht von aussen sehen wie es denen geht.
@Patrik: Habe es mir durchgelesen und bin trotzdem nicht schlauer . Bzw ist das in meinem Falle nicht besonders weiterhelfend. Aber danke.

Evtl. habe ich das Ziel auch falsch gestellt oder ihr habt es nicht verstanden. Mir geht es vorrangig darum dass das Wasser sauberer wird. Aber da wird als Antwort wohl es nur kommen das ich die Fische raus nehmen muss alle


----------



## Patrick K (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Hallo Amselmeister
hast du dir das auch durch gelesen?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1125

Wenn dir auch dieser link nicht weiter hilft   

WAS DANN ???

Guss Patrick


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*



amselmeister schrieb:


> Mir geht es vorrangig darum dass das Wasser sauberer wird. Aber da wird als Antwort wohl es nur kommen das ich die Fische raus nehmen muss alle



Ich denke, dass ist der allerletzte Rat den man Dir hier geben wird. 

Du möchtest sauberes Wasser haben, dass ist klar und auch Ziel eines jeden Teichfreundes. Nur ist das halt nicht immer so einfach. Wie in den Beiträgen ja schon bemerkt, haben manche hier deutlich größere Filteranlagen, als diese Fertigmodule.

Das hat einfach den Grund, dass die Erfahrung gezeigt hat, das die Filter einfach nicht ausreichend für die Teichangaben dimensioniert sind. Das soll auch nicht heißen, größer ist immer besser, aber es hat sich halt gezeigt, dass etwas größere Filter ein deutlich besseres Ergebnis zeigen.

Einfach "sauberes Wasser" ist relativ. Was für Dich sauber aussieht, muss nicht biologisch sauber sein und den Fischen gut tun. Es gibt immer noch reichlich unsichtbaren Schmutz (Ammoniak, Nitrit, Phosphate etc.), den halt die besagten Bakterien abbauen bzw. umwandeln und so den Pflanzen zur weiteren Verwertung zugänglich machen.

Einen Teichfilter mit Angabe für 15000 l kann nicht gleich einen solchen Teich filtern. Er mag zwar die nötige Durchflussmenge schaffen, jedoch bringt er nicht unbedingt das Volumen an Filter auf, was ein 15000 l Teich mit einfachen Fischbesatz benötigt.

Also bitte nicht gleich aufgeben und die Flinte ins Korrn werfen. Einfach die Sachen berücksichtigen und schauen was man davon tatsächlich für sich auch umsetzen kann und mag. Eine ultimative einfache Antwort wird es nicht geben. Die Summe der Antworten ergibt dann das was für Dich funktioniert.


----------



## sprinter616 (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

RRRRRRRRRRRRRRRichtig!!!!

Zacky hat den Punkt gefunden!!!!

Rüste um und vermeide damit ein kippen des Teichwassers!!!

Wirst es nicht bereuen!!!


Gruß Tom


----------



## amselmeister (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Es geht mir ja auch nicht darum was biologisch richtig wäre . Ich will einfach das es schön ausschaut.. Wofür macht man das sonst? 
Wie gesagt was anderes wird nicht angeschafft.


----------



## sprinter616 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Schönes Aussehen geht nur mit einer korekten biologischen Filterung zum Schadstoff- und Nährstoffabbau!!!

Was Du vor hast ist chancenlos!!!

Hör auf das was dir gesagt wird und dann siehts gut aus!!!


Gute Nacht und Gruß Tom


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*



amselmeister schrieb:


> Es geht mir ja auch nicht darum was biologisch richtig wäre.



Sorry, aber das  ist jetzt unverantwortlich. Ich wäre ja davon ausgegangen, dass du echt das Ziel verfolgst eine vernünftigen Teich zu haben, jedoch stelle ich anhand dieser Aussage fest, dass Dir das Leben irgendwie egal zu sein scheint.

Eine vernünftiger Teich kann nur mit entsprechender lebender Biologie funktionieren. Die Fische werden gefüttert weil sie schön aussehen sollen, also Nahrung -> Ausscheidungen -> diese sind auf Dauer giftig -> Filterung (wie bei Menschen die Klospülung und das Klärwerk) -> Biologie -> Bakterien -> sauberes Wasser -> gesunder Lebensraum -> gesunde Fische -> schöner Teich.

In einer stark verunreinigten Wohnung, wo Urin und Kot in allen Ecken liegt, gibt es dann auch anderen Schmutz wie Schimmel etc. Der Schimmel ist wiederum gesundheitsschädlich und der restliche Schmutz kann diverse andere Krankheitserreger beherbergen, welche bei entsprechender Masse zum Ableben führen. WILLST DU DORT LEBEN?

Sorry, für die vielleicht harten Worte. Aber so funktioniert das nun mal nicht.


----------



## amselmeister (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Tja dann sollte ich wohl die anzahl der Fische auf ein Minimun reduzieren oder es einfach so lassen würde ich sagen.


----------



## Moonlight (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*



amselmeister schrieb:


> Es geht mir ja auch nicht darum was biologisch richtig wäre . Ich will einfach das es schön ausschaut..



Weißt du was, kauf dir fototapete. die schaut schön aus und der ist es egal was biologisch richtig wäre.    man,man,man. . . so was hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt  @zacky,deinen ausführungen ist nichts sinnvolles mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## amselmeister (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Ja ist ja wie ich sagte. Kaum ist einer mal nicht so wie ihr dann wird man gleich ausgeschlossen. Ja danke für das willkommen.


----------



## Zacky (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

Ausgeschlossen wird hier niemand, die Tür steht in beide Richtungen offen, aber sei mal ehrlich, nach deinen Worten zu urteilen, willst du nur das es schön aussieht. Wie es dabei den Fischen geht ist scheinbar unwichtig. In dem Fall kann man Dir soviel sagen wie man will, wenn du schon eine vorgefasste Meinung hast. Du sagstest auch am Anfang, dass das Vorhandene jetzt genutzt werden muss und Du fragst, ob das geht. Man sagt NEIN, und damit bist Du auch nicht zufrieden. 

Die Frage ist doch, warum gibt es solche Foren. Die gibt es doch nur deswegen, weil viele Leute mit gewissen Fertigprodukten auf die Schnau** gefallen sind und so nur anderen helfen wollen, dass es ihnen nicht auch wiederfährt.

Frage doch mal beim Hersteller nach, warum dein Teich nicht sauber wird. Bin auf diese Antwort gespannt!  Da kommen dann bestimmt solche Antworten, "das tut uns leid, aber dann wird hier wohl Anwenderfehler vorliegen!" oder so ähnlich.

Nichts für Ungut, aber die Hilfe wäre Dir hier eigentlich sicher. Hättest Du vielleicht etwas früher gefragt, ob deine Vorstellungen Sinn machen, hättest du das Geld evtl. nicht ausgeben müssen.

Diese Fertigmodulfilter haben einfach nicht das Volumen. Das heißt, dass die darin befindlichen Filtermaterialen, vermutlich Schwämme, nicht die ausreichende Größe und Fläche haben um die Menge an Bakterien die nötig sind, ansiedlen zu lassen. Auch sehe ich einfach das Problem, dass der Filter jetzt schon total überfordert ist, wenn der Teich schon 25 Jahre alt und seit Jahren grün ist. Dann ist da soviel Dreck drin, wie Algen, Mulm etc, was der Filter nach 3 Tagen gar nicht schaffen kann. Ein Filter braucht gute 4-6 Wochen um überhaupt seine Leistung hochzufahren. In vielen Büchern über Gartenteiche spricht man sogar von 5-10 % Filtervolumen zum Teichvolumen. Also wenn du jetzt 2000 l hast, braucht es bei Dir mit dem Fischbesatz mind. 100 l Filtervolumen. Hat der Ubbink dieses Volumen!?



Naja, schade eigentlich. Solltest du eine Lösung für deinen Teich gefunden haben, die zur Zufriedenheit funktioniert, lass es uns doch bitte wissen. Wir sind ja nicht beratungsresistent und sind über andere Erfahrungen dankbar. :cu


----------



## amselmeister (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

26Liter hat der. An der Hersteller habe ich schon ne mail geschrieben aber ich glaube da bekomme ich auch nix wieder.
Werde mal in einen Laden hier gehen was die meinen was besser ist.
Alles klar., Bis bald.......


----------



## mcreal (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*



amselmeister schrieb:


> Ja ist ja wie ich sagte. Kaum ist einer mal nicht so wie ihr dann wird man gleich ausgeschlossen. Ja danke für das willkommen.



Ihr habt vielleicht ne Engelsgeduld Leute...:shock

Klarer Fall von Beratungsresistent...


Das sollte der Filter sein,um den es hier geht.


----------



## laolamia (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

solche leute muss es (leider) auchgeben 
zum thema leben und ueberleben... ueberleben wohl moeglich aber nicht erstrebenswert


----------



## amselmeister (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Teichfilter. Vorfilter einbauen (Ubbink)*

@mcreal: Ja sowas nennt man Forum da redet man und nicht so zack zack.
:beten

Und nein das ist der Filter nicht. Das ist das Set was ich habe


----------



## sprinter616 (5. Mai 2012)

Tach Gemeinde !
Komme jetzt hier leicht ins rotieren wegen der armen Tiere !
Bin erstmal raus!!!!

Schönes Wochenende!

Gruß tom


----------

